# Has anyone removed the auger housing (bucket) on a HS828?



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I have Honda's shop manual and to say it is less than explicit is one of those British understatements. I want to change the impeller (blower is Honda's word) bearing. I have pulled the auger and replaced the bearings in the past, so that is no problem. Once I get the impeller and gearbox out, what holds the blower in? If I have to remove the housing, it looks like I pull the belt guard and then there are two bolts on the top of the frames (one left and one right) and two more on the bottom of said frames. Then, I think the housing slides forward. 

But. That won't happen unless the blower comes off with the housing. Does it? Is it splined to the drive shaft?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

There are 10 bolts; 2 on top under the belt cover, 2 on bottom, 3 on each side. Takes about 10 minutes to split the machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you can leave impeller ( blower ) on. you have to remove chuter control off from chute area. belt cover remove.

10 bolts holds housing to engine bed. 2 top, 2 bottom . 3 on each side


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> you can leave impeller ( blower ) on. you have to remove chuter control off from chute area. belt cover remove.
> 
> 10 bolts holds housing to engine bed. 2 top, 2 bottom . 3 on each side


I got that. Does the impeller come with the housing? how is it attached to the output shaft of the pulley? Splines?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WrenchIt said:


> I got that. Does the impeller come with the housing? how is it attached to the output shaft of the pulley? Splines?


no.impeller shear pin. remove that and it should just pull off. if it doesnt , spray some penetrating oil into end of impeller shaft and lay whole machine onto handlebars giveit a little time. may be rusting holding it on.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> no.impeller shear pin. remove that and it should just pull off. if it doesnt , spray some penetrating oil into end of impeller shaft and lay whole machine onto handlebars giveit a little time. may be rusting holding it on.


Got it now. Thank you. Thanks to all for responding.


----------

